# 30 team predictions: Denver Nuggets



## Redeemed

Sorry if I seemed a bit harsh..

But anyways, what do yall think?


----------



## Blue

Alot of errors in that article, but nice attempt. :greatjob: ........ Im too tired to try n correct anything right now tho, but they have re-signed JR Smith already & Nene will probably play Center, not KMart,(among other things).. Apparently the front office thinks Nene has All-Star potential... :whoknows:


----------



## nbanoitall

I really don't mind anyone taking a harsh approach to the Nuggets right now, so lets get that out of the way. I bash Kroneke and Bearup constantly. However they do want Nene to start at center. I could see Melo playing some 4 this year. Kmart might see some time at the 5 however.
Other than that I believe our first rounder was traded for a future first rounder. We lost Najera, but there was no mention really in our gaining of Balkman. And worse yet you slotted him in as a backup power forward. 
When you look at the Nuggets they still have a lot of talent on the roster. If Nene doesn't stay healthy the Nuggets can still slide Melo to the 4 spot and have interesting roster. Will the Nuggets win at least half their games. Unless decimated by injuries- absolutely. 
Here are playoff lock teams IMO.
Los Angeles Lakers
New Orleans Hornets
Utah Jazz
--------------------------
The Spurs have aging veterans and an injured Manu. I THINK they will make the playoffs but Manu could be down for a long time making it not as obvious.
The Mavs Howard has kinda gone off the deep end recently. Will he be traded and for what? Otherwise you have an aging J Kidd and Dirk. Is it enough to make the playoffs? If everyone stays healthy they got a good shot.
Portland Trailblzers. Talented Team Point Blank. Really good chance to make it. BUT they need rookie Greg Oden to really step up. We shall see.
The GS Warriors. Monta Ellis will be out for quite a while. However I do really like Corey Maggette. The question is can Marcus Williams hold down the PG spot til Ellis gets back. Maybe?
The LA Clippers. Yea they added Camby and B Davis. They lost Elton Brand and Corey Maggette. I like how Sterling went out and tried to get something done- but unless Al Thornton steps into the SF position and plays really well the 8th spot should be out of reach. 
Suns- Aging MVPs. New coach. Who knows?
The Rockets. Lot of talent. Except Ron Ron is crazy and you have two stars quite injury prone. If they stay healthy yea they are one damn good team. But right now I have no idea how that will pan out. Yao will be coming into the season tired as far as I'm concerned.
So we went 50 and 32 last year. I dont think it will take that many wins this time. 46-36 (or maybe a game or two lower) should get the job done this year. The Nuggets can probably make that happen. Especially with Carmelo Anthony who has a history of dragging his team into the playoffs.
As much as I bash the Nugget's moves. I have to bash that poor excuse for anykind of research or knowledge on the Nuggets in that article.
Lakers, Hornets, Jazz, Rockets, Spurs, Suns, Nuggets, and GSW, Blazers, and Mavs competing for the last spot. Just one possible outcome. I think either the Suns, Spurs, or Rockets will end up having injuries really hurt them this year. So I feel safe with the Nuggets in the top 8.


----------



## Redeemed

Thanks for the comments. One of my online friends pointed out the resigning of Smith and what threw me off was NBA.com still had him as a free agent on the Nuggets roster, so thats their fault. I wasn't really worried about the 4 and 5 spots because those are pretty much interchangable to me and both Nene and Martin are really power forwards so I just put them on there in no particular order. About Balkman, I didn't really see a backup PF so I just pout him there since I expect him to get some good minutes this season and he has the blocking/rebounding of a 4anyway.


----------



## nbanoitall

DienerTime said:


> Thanks for the comments. One of my online friends pointed out the resigning of Smith and what threw me off was NBA.com still had him as a free agent on the Nuggets roster, so thats their fault. I wasn't really worried about the 4 and 5 spots because those are pretty much interchangable to me and both Nene and Martin are really power forwards so I just put them on there in no particular order. About Balkman, I didn't really see a backup PF so I just pout him there since I expect him to get some good minutes this season and he has the blocking/rebounding of a 4anyway.


Still if you want to write articles claiming yourself as an expert. Not all websites are up to date. Verify your source with a 2nd. When articles come out with the team saying they want Nene starting at center. Be aware of them and make sure you have Nene slotted in at center. Balkman was brought in one because Najera is gone and two for some perimeter defense. 
Personally I'd like to see Melo and Kleiza get time at the 4. Balkman wont get time at the 4 unless we are decimated with injuries and have to play small ball. I'd probably have Weems at the 3 and Jones at the 2. But thats not a big deal


----------



## nbanoitall

Nene/ Steven Hunter/ Chris Andersen
Kenyon Martin/ Chris Andersen/ Linas Kleiza
Carmelo Anthony/Linas Kleiza/ Renaldo Balkman
Allen Iverson/ JR Smith/ Renaldo Balkman/ Sonny Weems/ Dahntay Jones
Anthony Carter/ Chucky Atkins/ Allen Iverson
We don't know exactly how Crazy Karl is going to run his rotation. But that is probably close.
Personally I'd like to see something more like this
C: Kmart or Nene
PF: Melo
SF: Kleiza or Balkman
SG: Iverson
PG: Carter
Rotation: Nene/Kmart, Kleiza/Balkman, JR Smith, Atkins, Hunter, Birdman, Weems, Jones
But then again if I was running the show. I'd trade AI for Wally Szczerbiak, Eric Snow, and a first round pick. Snow would go under career ending injury and that would put the Nuggets under the luxury tax.
Then I'd trade Atkins and Hunter for Jamaal Tinsley.
That would change the backcourt to Wally and Smith fighing for the SG spot and Tinsley as the starting point guard.


----------



## Redeemed

I'm not claiming to be an expert by any means, and I do these blogs for fun not to be an expert. I do these for fun and I just want to give my opinion, not have to search around for stats and facts all day, that takes the fun out of it for me. I'd understand if it was a paying job, but this is for me to express my opinion and to give people an opinion to read. Sorry if its not stats filled and expert-ish but I don't do this as a career I do it for something to do in my free time.


----------



## nbanoitall

DienerTime said:


> I'm not claiming to be an expert by any means, and I do these blogs for fun not to be an expert. I do these for fun and I just want to give my opinion, not have to search around for stats and facts all day, that takes the fun out of it for me. I'd understand if it was a paying job, but this is for me to express my opinion and to give people an opinion to read. Sorry if its not stats filled and expert-ish but I don't do this as a career I do it for something to do in my free time.


no problem... lot of teams I dont know enough to write a blog post about. However it doesn't take all day to type in JR Smith in a google search. That might be worth while even if you are just doing it for fun and wanting to give your opinion. My only point was that I'm not sure you know enough about the Nuggets to try and predict how their season will turn out


----------



## Redeemed

I'm not gonna check every single player to see if they've signed a contract yet. NBA.com said he was a free agent, so thats what I went with. My bad if it annoys you that much.


----------



## Blue

:lol:


----------



## nbanoitall

DienerTime said:


> I'm not gonna check every single player to see if they've signed a contract yet. NBA.com said he was a free agent, so thats what I went with. My bad if it annoys you that much.


Luckily I dont think many folks come into this forum anymore... so you've only wasted a few people's time with baseless opinions...as you call them. I'd put the Nuggets at around 46 wins or so, but health and other factors are involved.


----------



## Redeemed

Your name says everything about you. You think you know it all but you don't and if someones opinion doesn't match up with yours you think they don't deserve to have an opinion. Atleast I take the time to give mine. I don't see you writing blogs let alone trying to do one each day.


----------



## Redeemed

And by the way quit trying to put words in my mouth. I never said I had a "baseless opinion". Just because I don't pull a ESPN writer and use a statistic for everything I say, that doesn't mean I'm not knowledgeable.


----------



## nbanoitall

you said you didn't do basic research and fact checking that bloggers and journalists are supposed to do. plus you said this blog was your opinion. thats a baseless opinion. 
why bring my screen name into it. are you so sure I'm Bill O'Reilly and not Stephen Colbert? 
You wrote this blog and then asked us to read it and give you feedback. My feedback is you did a poor job. 
Maybe write one post every other day if that leaves you more time to do basic fact checking. Otherwise be prepared for the fall out for mistakes.


----------



## Redeemed

Your opinion doesn't matter to me. And I do basic checking, NBA.com was just wrong and didn't update his status on the team. I just don't go into the in depth stuff because its not worth my time and comes with no rewards.


----------



## thaKEAF

Turble.


----------



## TiMVP2

Wow bbf got this dude blogging for him? What the **** is next we gettin Skip Bayless or what?? Wow.....


----------



## TiMVP2

and [email protected] you going to NBA.com for your NBA news. You lost. Jay Mariotti and Skip Bayless and theflyballa>>>>>>>>>>you


----------



## TiMVP2

Yeah, theflyballa>you


----------



## Redeemed

you had to post 3 times to get your point across?

And yes they have me blogging here. I don't see any of you trying to blog.

And Timvp2 or whatever your name is, your blogs are about music so that doesn't really make this a better basketball website. Mine atleast goes with the subject of the forum.


----------



## DaRizzle

awesome thread...and I didnt even read the blog :lol:


----------



## nbanoitall

DienerTime said:


> Your opinion doesn't matter to me.


Then why did you ask for it?


----------



## Redeemed

did I specifically ask for yours? nope. and if you wrote something you'd want opinions as well.


----------



## Basel

Let's all relax.

I think the Nuggets won't hit the 50-win plateau again, but I think they'll be in contention for the 8th spot in the Playoffs. The thing is, though, overall, it's still going to be a disappointing season because it's probably going to be another 1st-round exit.


----------



## Redeemed

Anything can happen. But defensively they are going to have to give some big effort to make up for the loss of Camby. He wasn't a great man defender but he did block/alter a lot of shots for them.

Something that I just thought about, maybe Steven Hunter can make up for that. He is a decent shot blocker and if he gets some minutes maybe he can average 2 or so blocks? It's possible.


----------



## Basel

Steven Hunter is no replacement for Marcus Camby.


----------



## nbanoitall

Basel57 said:


> Let's all relax.
> I think the Nuggets won't hit the 50-win plateau again, but I think they'll be in contention for the 8th spot in the Playoffs. The thing is, though, overall, it's still going to be a disappointing season because it's probably going to be another 1st-round exit.


There are a lot of things that will play out this year. 
Will Nene step up and play like everyone has seen him play for a full season?
What will happen at the starting point guard? Is it really going to be Anthony Carter all year?
Will AI be gone by the deadline?
How will Renaldo Balkman fill a role on this team?
What about Linas Kleiza's future? He's an expiring contract.
Those are the key issues with this team. 
Diener,
When you ask Nugget fans for an opinion. That means everyone. You cant say well I didnt ask for yours specifically when someone calls out your shotty work. Do you see anyone around here defending what you wrote? Maybe it was just one bad blog post on your part. But it was flat out bad. I don't care that you have the Nuggets not making the playoffs- but the substance just isn't there.
The mistakes you made are as bad as me writing a blog and slotting in Jamaal Tinsley to start at point guard for the Pacers. Something tells me you spend more time on anything you'd write up for the Bulls or Blazers- because if those guys caught you making these kind of mistakes theyd eat you alive.


----------



## TiMVP2

DienerTime said:


> you had to post 3 times to get your point across?
> 
> And yes they have me blogging here. I don't see any of you trying to blog.
> 
> And Timvp2 or whatever your name is, your blogs are about music so that doesn't really make this a better basketball website. Mine atleast goes with the subject of the forum.


I used my blogs as an online notepad :lol:

And who cares if they don't make this a better basketball website. At least they don't make it a worse one eace:


----------



## Redeemed

nbanoitall, I think you're overreacting a little bit. My blog had nothing wrong about it other than things like having players out of position or the whole JR Smith thing. You're just being a total ***.


----------



## Blue

DienerTime said:


> nbanoitall, I think you're overreacting a little bit. My blog had nothing wrong about it other than things like having players out of position or the whole JR Smith thing. You're just being a total ***.


I mean, to be honest, at least half of your blog was innaccurate or had erroneous information. Your not gonna get alot of love when you critisize a team & then dont even have your facts straight. If want constructive critisism that's one thing, but if your just gonna ignore what ppl say and continue to stay in your own ignorance, than dont expect ppl to respect your opinion. That's all. 

All we're trying to say is that if your gonna spend time on a blog, try to do a little better research on the subject. I'm not even a nugget fan I noticed almost all of your errors in a halfway drunken state.... You can do better :greatjob:

Like Socrates said, The wisest people are the ones who at least know their own ignorance.


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh: @ halfway drunken state


----------



## nbanoitall

DienerTime said:


> . My blog had nothing wrong about it other than things like having players out of position or the whole JR Smith thing.


The Nuggets got a trade exception out of the Camby deal which they may use next summer especially if AI is off the books. 
Nene is going to start at center.
The Nuggets traded their first round pick to Charlotte (turned out to be Ajinca) for a future protected first round pick.
Renaldo Balkman was brought in to improve perimeter defense yet that was not even mentioned. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Luckily for last season they scored enough (110.2 ppg) to make up for it but next season could be much different, especially if they don't resign JR Smith.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the above are your words. Now are you sure your blog had nothing wrong with it besides JR Smith? Are you sure you missing that Smith was signed might have factored in to the Nuggets missing the playoffs? According to your own words- you took that into consideration.
So again. I'm not overracting. Probably being a smart *** about it, but I don't think I'm the only one that would hold a blog, an article, or a report or a document a person would turn into a professor or a boss to a higher standard than a post on a forum.
You've got a 14 year old kid who compared your blog to scribbling on a note pad man.


----------



## TiMVP2

What kind of blogger talks **** to someone who gives him constructive criticism? AND he directly attacks him! For helping him trying to improve it. This is the social skills of your average homeschooler folks. Take this as a lesson.


----------



## Redeemed

As i've said it's for fun. It is not rewarding for me to blog on here at all, so why should I take 2-3 hours out of my day to reasearch this crap? I just write my opinion and leave it be. I didn't mention Balkman because he pretty much flat out sucks other than hustling. And whatever, i'm done with it. If you all are just going to bash the **** out of me just because of a couple mistakes and my blog not being as good as someone who gets rewarded for their work then you all can just **** off. I don't need this crap.


----------



## Basel

Everyone cool it.

DT, you're getting criticism for your work, and you've got to deal with it. You asked for opinions, and you got them. It doesn't take 2-3 hours out of your day to research simple things. But I do assume you want to be taken a little seriously for your opinions, and the feedback (as harsh as it might seem) is only going to help you.

As for everyone else, you have to also realize that DT is by no means a journalist. He's just doing this blog for fun and is trying to make it enjoyable for everyone to read.


----------



## thaKEAF

DienerTime said:


> As i've said it's for fun. It is not rewarding for me to blog on here at all, so why should I take 2-3 hours out of my day to reasearch this crap? I just write my opinion and leave it be. I didn't mention Balkman because he pretty much flat out sucks other than hustling. And whatever, i'm done with it. If you all are just going to bash the **** out of me just because of a couple mistakes and my blog not being as good as someone who gets rewarded for their work then you all can just **** off. I don't need this crap.


I thought you loved reading and talking about basketball all day, at least that's what your into topic said. Balkman flat out sucks other than hustling? Quality blogging!


----------



## Redeemed

Well they're gone now and I don't want to do this anymore.


----------



## Dre

DienerTime said:


> As i've said it's for fun. It is not rewarding for me to blog on here at all, so why should I take 2-3 hours out of my day to reasearch this crap? I just write my opinion and leave it be. I didn't mention Balkman because he pretty much flat out sucks other than hustling. And whatever, i'm done with it. If you all are just going to bash the **** out of me just because of a couple mistakes and my blog not being as good as someone who gets rewarded for their work then you all can just **** off. I don't need this crap.


Why are you getting so emotional? People are just pointing out flaws...there are no As for efforts around here, unfortunately.

You're generating discussion, which is what you wanted I'm sure.


----------



## TiMVP2

DAMN why am I hearing so much people taking a sigh of relief now?


----------



## Redeemed

It's done and over with.


----------



## nbanoitall

Basel57 said:


> It doesn't take 2-3 hours out of your day to research simple things.


Thats exactly what I'm saying. These are just a few paragraphs we are talking about here. I've had to do a crap load of research all through school to get my degrees. A few paragraphs is nothing. This could be just one bad post from him. Actually if I had a question about the Pacers I'd probably ask him or a few other guys, but he blew it big time with his blog.... and I think what really got to myself and others was that it turned into an excusefest.


----------



## DaRizzle

somebody needs a hug


----------



## Redeemed

nbanoitall i'm done arguing, but if you want to keep talking about how bad it is, you should probably post a blog of each team each day and see how boring it gets before you keep going on about how bad of a job I did. After writing a few of those it gets really annoying.


----------



## DaRizzle

sounds like youre enjoying the gig


----------



## Redeemed

I don't enjoy it if these are the only kinds of responses I get.


----------



## TiMVP2

DienerTime said:


> nbanoitall i'm done arguing, but if you want to keep talking about how bad it is, you should probably post a blog of each team each day and see how boring it gets before you keep going on about how bad of a job I did. After writing a few of those it gets really annoying.


Then why do it? You let the site down. We were really hoping to see quality blogging.


----------



## Redeemed

psht you didn't give a crap and no I didn't let the site down because they weren't paying me or anything to do it. It was volunteer work.


----------



## nbanoitall

DienerTime said:


> nbanoitall i'm done arguing, but if you want to keep talking about how bad it is, you should probably post a blog of each team each day and see how boring it gets before you keep going on about how bad of a job I did. After writing a few of those it gets really annoying.


I didn't realize you were 17 when I started critizing you. When you are 24 and in grad school you will dream about only writing one blog post per day about basketball.
Don't give up on the blog. BUT maybe slow down on the amount you are pumping out. I can write a quality 10 or 20 page report a lot faster now than I could when I was a senior in high school. Believe me you will wake up one day and be arguing over APA formatting with a Professor that took points off because he didn't fully understand how the paper should have been formatted. Its an absolute nightmare. I'm not insulting your basketball IQ, just going after your lack of correctness on basic facts.
I think if you slow down that problem will fix itself. If you are thinking about slotting a guy who has always played PF at center- google it to see what comes up on the subject.
If you are going to predict how many wins a team will get- google their free agents. If you would have tried to find out how close the Nuggets were with a JR Smith deal- youd have found out he was no longer a free agent.
Maybe youd still have the Nuggets as a .500 team. But youd at least have backed yourself up
on top of all that you called me an *** and gave me "bad' reputation. you wrote an entire blog that was full of errors... and I didn't call you an *** or give you any "bad" rep. Before you decide that I'm the "bad guy". Think about who was the *** and who gave you possibly harsh but truthful feedback.


----------



## DaRizzle

^ :yes:


----------



## Redeemed

nbanoitall said:


> I didn't realize you were 17 when I started critizing you. When you are 24 and in grad school you will dream about only writing one blog post per day about basketball.
> Don't give up on the blog. BUT maybe slow down on the amount you are pumping out. I can write a quality 10 or 20 page report a lot faster now than I could when I was a senior in high school. Believe me you will wake up one day and be arguing over APA formatting with a Professor that took points off because he didn't fully understand how the paper should have been formatted. Its an absolute nightmare. I'm not insulting your basketball IQ, just going after your lack of correctness on basic facts.
> I think if you slow down that problem will fix itself. If you are thinking about slotting a guy who has always played PF at center- google it to see what comes up on the subject.
> If you are going to predict how many wins a team will get- google their free agents. If you would have tried to find out how close the Nuggets were with a JR Smith deal- youd have found out he was no longer a free agent.
> Maybe youd still have the Nuggets as a .500 team. But youd at least have backed yourself up
> on top of all that you called me an *** and gave me "bad' reputation. you wrote an entire blog that was full of errors... and I didn't call you an *** or give you any "bad" rep. Before you decide that I'm the "bad guy". Think about who was the *** and who gave you possibly harsh but truthful feedback.


Well I can admit I was wrong about the rep but when you work hard on things only to get bashed for them it gets (me atleast) steamed. It really is hard/boring to post one every day and if people want more stats and better information it takes a little bit longer and that would really make it hard to do one each day. I'm still deciding whether or not to blog again but even if I do it won't be near as frequently.


----------



## nbanoitall

DienerTime said:


> Well I can admit I was wrong about the rep but when you work hard on things only to get bashed for them it gets (me atleast) steamed. It really is hard/boring to post one every day and if people want more stats and better information it takes a little bit longer and that would really make it hard to do one each day. I'm still deciding whether or not to blog again but even if I do it won't be near as frequently.


I've seen people write up a report for weeks to turn in at the end of the class. They spend countless hours on it, then get it back and its scored a 70% (thank god that never has happened to me). That 70% is a F in most grad classes. It goes A, B, C, F. And if you get many Cs you wont graduate.
Once I got out of high school it didn't take long to figure out the place was just designed to baby sit teenagers. Sadly they don't prepare us well for the real world where employers bash our work and professors fail their students. It was fight or flight with me like it is with most students. Thats why so many drop out.
I stand by what I said. That blog post was really really bad. Thats coming from a guy that doesn't care that you predicted the Nuggets at .500. Seriously look at my signature. Its Nugget front office hate. 
Regardless, research is the answer to the deficiencies in your blog. Then we can debate your opinions instead of trash your blog post for vital missing information.


----------



## Redeemed

But even if it was "bad", how many people put in the time to blog here? A decent prediction and a few words is a lot more than anyone else does.


----------



## nbanoitall

DienerTime said:


> But even if it was "bad", how many people put in the time to blog here? A decent prediction and a few words is a lot more than anyone else does.


a lot of posters that follow their team closely put pretty good stuff together even if it isn't called a blog. BUT once you post a blog or an article its going to be held to a much higher standard than a post. Just like a teacher/professor is going to grade your work at the college level or your employer is going to judge your work. 
If you were a 30 year old dude living in his mother's basement (and this was your attempt to break into the fabulous world of blogging) I would be shamelessly ragging on you and making fun of you right now. But thats clearly not the case. It sounds like you are still in high school and just started trying to blog about basketball. 
Don't compare yourself to a post- compare your work to other blogs and articles. Hit up RealGM.com for example. Even better compare your blog on the Nuggets to pickaxeandroll.com. Because, if you are going to write something called a BLOG or an ARTICLE. You are going to be held to the higher standard.


----------



## DaRizzle

oh snap...I went to go finally read it and its been taken down!


----------



## TiMVP2

DienerTime said:


> psht you didn't give a crap and no I didn't let the site down because they weren't paying me or anything to do it. It was volunteer work.



Who cares if it was volunteer work. People can't volunteer at a soup kitchen and then spit in the homeless peoples food and then say "who cares it was volunteer work anyway" You're an embarrassment to us all.


----------



## DaRizzle

^Ti...stfu



> You're an embarrassment to us all.


Trust me, you represent no ones opinions but your own...


----------



## TiMVP2

lol look whos talking....


----------



## DaRizzle

ok


----------



## Basel

DT, I have no idea why you stopped doing the blogs just because of what's happened in this thread. People were still reading them and commenting them, and you get criticized once, and stop. 

But it's your call. Do what you want.


----------

